# Ideas for a bar top...? (Pics Added)



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Fellas, I'm not completely sure if this would be the best place to post this but hopefully it is. I've got an office/hangout place I've been working on. I've pretty much have everything wrapped up except the kitchen/bar area. The overall theme of the place is a cabin/deer hunting theme. I've used rough cut pine on all the walls, rustic tin for the vaulted ceiling with exposed beams. I've got a bunch of deer mounts and hunting signs on the walls. I've got an eight foot bar that I need to figure out something neat to cover the top with. I can't afford copper. I was thinking about a bunch of beer caps with epoxy over them but I don't have the time to try and collect that many plus it doesn't really go well with my theme. I was thinking about laying out a bunch of sticks, leaves, pine cones, shot gun shells, bullets, arrows, maybe a cheap pocket knife and things of that nature and epoxy over that. Do y'all think the leaves, sticks and things would hold up? Also do y'all have any other suggestions? I'm open to anything. Thanks


----------



## deadend (Sep 25, 2011)

Make a concrete countertop.  Durable, unique, and fairly inexpensive to DIY.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 25, 2011)

deadend said:


> Make a concrete countertop.  Durable, unique, and fairly inexpensive to DIY.



When I was looking for ideas I seen some stuff about that but didn't look much into it. I'm going to check it out though. Thanks for the suggestion deadend!


----------



## deadend (Sep 25, 2011)

I've done more than a few.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 25, 2011)

I like deadend's idea of the concrete. You can also look into staying with wood. Walnut and Pine, when finished right, look amazing on counter tops, bars, mantles, etc... Walnut is more expensive than pine, but in my oppinion, looks better. If you go with wood, Id stay with what you have on your walls, but dont go with a rough cut. Finish it with a high floor grade Poly. Sand it and buff it out so that it looks like you dipped it in glass. It'll stand out away from the walls you did, but they will possibly complement each other. Good luck and post up picks when you're done


----------



## deadend (Sep 25, 2011)

If you go wood consider IPE for bombproofness and it's rich color.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 26, 2011)

tanned gator or snake hide under a piece of plexi glass would be pretty cool


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 26, 2011)

What about knotty pine or cedar log slabs or log ends covered in poly?


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 27, 2011)

I appreciate all the suggestions fellas, where do you find the big cut log wood at? We cut cedar trees for the front porch poles so a big cedar slab would look good. The top bar top where the bar stools go is 17" wide while the kitchen/lower side of the bar is 24" wide. I'm really debating putting in a kegerator since my buddy has a $600 tapping system(plumbing/CO2 and what not)  he's willing to give me. All I would need is a kegerator. I feel like the upper bar would look good being a slab of wood. I'm kinda leaning towards the poured concrete as the bottom. Do y'all think mix matching them would look good? Keep the ideas coming. I'm going to try and post some pics of what it's looking like so far.


----------



## deadend (Sep 27, 2011)

Mixing materials often looks good due to the contrast.  Where are you located?


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 27, 2011)

deadend said:


> Mixing materials often looks good due to the contrast.  Where are you located?



The big city of Homer. I watched and read a lot on how to do the concrete tops. Some of the designs they come up with is pretty crazy. I'm pretty good at catching on so I'm debating on grabbing a sheet of that melamite (sp?) and giving it a whirl.


----------



## clairol (Sep 27, 2011)

If you do the concrete, put leaf impressions  or animal "tracks" in it just before it dries solid- it would tie in your outdoors theme.


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Sep 27, 2011)

Be careful putting the bobcat and coon tracks in, they tend to get Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- when you stick their feet in concrete.


----------



## deadend (Sep 27, 2011)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> The big city of Homer. I watched and read a lot on how to do the concrete tops. Some of the designs they come up with is pretty crazy. I'm pretty good at catching on so I'm debating on grabbing a sheet of that melamite (sp?) and giving it a whirl.



Melamine is what you want.  Remember that you're pouring it upside down.  You can do a good job with just an orbital sander after pouring to slick it off.  Tile sealer works great for sealing it.  Wax and a buffer will get a decent shine if that's what you want.  Don't forget to put some #3 rebar in and suspend it from the forms so it won't show through.  Vibrate the concrete as well as you possibly can to eliminate bubbles though you'll need to fill them in later with grout or a Portland slurry.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I finally got a few pics up to show you kind of the feel im going for. Ive def have decided to pour concrete for the bottom bar section. If all goes well Im going to pour the kitchen cabinet top next to the fridge on the back wall as well. Im still kind of up in the air about what I want to do with it. Im thinking something different than poured concrete. Deadend, does 7 80lb bags of quickrete sound right for the 2'x 8' counter top seem right. If so do you think 560lbs of concrete is too much to move at one time? Its going to be all solid minus one hole where the beer tap comes up through it.


----------



## deadend (Sep 28, 2011)

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well, I finally got a few pics up to show you kind of the feel im going for. Ive def have decided to pour concrete for the bottom bar section. If all goes well Im going to pour the kitchen cabinet top next to the fridge on the back wall as well. Im still kind of up in the air about what I want to do with it. Im thinking something different than poured concrete. Deadend, does 7 80lb bags of quickrete sound right for the 2'x 8' counter top seem right. If so do you think 560lbs of concrete is too much to move at one time? Its going to be all solid minus one hole where the beer tap comes up through it.



That's way more  concrete than it will take.  Should take about 5 80lb bags.  Pour it next to the bar so that when you de-mold it and flip it over you won't have far to move it.  Make the hole by using a circular and tapered plug that can be driven out after the top is set up.  Cover it in clear packing tape to allow the concrete to release.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 28, 2011)

How about a Browning logo carved or routed or burned into your bar top?


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 28, 2011)

bamaboy said:


> How about a Browning logo carved or routed or burned into your bar top?



That's a good idea. Our company's name is CLS. I was planning on getting some bigger flat rocks about 1.5" or so and laying cls out on top of the melamine before I poured it so it would show after I sanded and polished it. I was thinking I could prob do something similar with the browning symbols on either side. 

Originally I was thinking of some sort of deer head but that would be too hard to try and lay out. But seeing I am a browning guy I could prob make that work. Thanks for the ideas fellas. 

Deadend- Do you think it would be hard to set that wash tub in the concrete mold? We are planning on using it for the kitchen sink. I seen most people form with the styrofoam then hang the sink below. I was wanting it to sit up about 3-4"s out of the countertop. Is it possible to cut a hole in the bottom melamine and have it sit in the form so it's a tight fit. Other wise it seems it would be hard to get a good fit. The little bit I've seen on the Internet nobody has done that way.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 28, 2011)

undermount the sink. Do a bullnose edge around the sink.


----------



## deadend (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are wanting to have it stick out above the surface it would be no great feat to mock up the size, make and appropriate form, and pour the opening in place.  I've done it with glass bowl sinks with success.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 28, 2011)

deadend said:


> If you are wanting to have it stick out above the surface it would be no great feat to mock up the size, make and appropriate form, and pour the opening in place.  I've done it with glass bowl sinks with success.



Yeah, it's just an odd shape. It's in one of the last pics. I guess I could make a ring with something flexible and then fill it with some hard foam to make sure it fits right. 

Wild turkey, I'm really wanting to leave that sink exposed just below the handles for some reason. I look up the bull nose edge (didn't have no clue what it was) and it would look nice to give the whole counter edge that but I don't know how hard it would be. 

But if all goes as planned im going to atleast build the frame and set the rebar and all. Hopefully I will get it poured as well but I'm not sure if I will have time or not. Either way im going to take pics along the way that you can learn what to do or what not to do lol. I appreciate all yalls input fellas. I'm still wondering where I can get some woods for the top smaller section.


----------



## deadend (Sep 28, 2011)

I can hook you up with an oak slab if you find yourself in Marietta.


----------



## Resica (Sep 28, 2011)

This bar top was done with finish grade plywood, stain and Mirror Coat.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the wood slab idea - couple inches thick with the edges left natural shape - then a good thick clear coat.  Some more of that tin would look good on the sides, especially with some hidden lighting shining down on it.  Sounds like you got some real good advice on the concrete too!  Keep us in the loop with progress shots!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 29, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> I like the wood slab idea - couple inches thick with the edges left natural shape - then a good thick clear coat.  Some more of that tin would look good on the sides, especially with some hidden lighting shining down on it.  Sounds like you got some real good advice on the concrete too!  Keep us in the loop with progress shots!



I got to looking at the bar and I think you are absolutely right about the tim on the front of bar looking good. It would really draw out the ceiling. It never crossed my mind but im def going to put it up since you mentioned it. I'm def leaning towards about a 3" thick peace of wood on the other with natural edges. I don't want it perfectly square. 

And I didn't get as much done as I wanted today but I did get the form built, just no caulking or rebar done. I will post progress pics tomorrow when I finish the form and it's ready to pour.


----------



## rider1009 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have always thought that a slab, like Andy Rooneys on 60 minutes, would make an interesting bar top.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Sep 29, 2011)

Resica said:


> This bar top was done with finish grade plywood, stain and Mirror Coat.


i did one kinda like this 10 years or so back for a man room and used dimond plate polished to a high shine then covered with a 2 part poly product and it was awsome


----------



## aligator (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the poly idea.  What if you used old hunting lic. and tags( I am sure member would send them to you) then cover in poly coat.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 30, 2011)

aligator said:


> I like the poly idea.  What if you used old hunting lic. and tags( I am sure member would send them to you) then cover in poly coat.



Yeah I thought about the old green license thing but I didnt keep any of my old ones. Plus I didn't think people would want their old license with all their info displayed on some strangers bar. The top bar is still up in the air, I'm just not sure what to do yet lol. 

I'm going to post pics sometime tomorrow. I just got in from buying me a sig p226. So far it's just formed up and caulked. I've got the rebar frame wired up. I'm going to clean the form and hang the rebar tomorrow and possibly pour it.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well i got a sure enough late start today, plus the GA game and everything so I didnt get much done on the countertop but we did get a few other things took care of. I've got to get some rubbing alcohol to clean the form up before I hang the rebar along with a few other odds and ends. I did manage to pick up 6 bags of the 5k concrete, some sand, and some concrete dye. I got the CLS laid out with rocks. Im going to just get some 1.5" pipe for the beer tap line to feed through and she should be ready to pour.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 2, 2011)

Homer , we hello neighbor. I am from Banks county also. This is gonna be a cool lookin room / building. Keep postin pics , Thanks , Scott


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking good - I like the tin inlay on the cabinet doors too!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Razor Blade said:


> Homer , we hello neighbor. I am from Banks county also. This is gonna be a cool lookin room / building. Keep postin pics , Thanks , Scott



Well if that's the case I need to come check out some of them fine knives you make! Yeah it's turning out nicely. Wish we would have went different on the flooring(cheap laminate) but other than that I'm happy with it. I'm in tybee island till Wednesday but I hope to have it poured Thursday. 

Thanks for the compliments, it's been a long work in progress but it's slowly coming together.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 3, 2011)

Give me a yell when you get her done . I would welcome a visit to the knife shop. Scott


----------



## wooddog (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like a nice hang out for the guys. Anthony


----------



## folded77 (Oct 9, 2011)

I could get you black granite with etched deer sceens in it,It would be one of a kind and a great eye piece.I'm gonna build my man cave soon and do the same thing but with georgia and duck themes


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 9, 2011)

Your room looks awesome!  I found my bar top on ebay for $17.00, and the lower serving side at Home Depot for under $50...fit perfectly.  Check it out...  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=251025&highlight=welcome+bar

Keep us updated, post them pics!
Happy Man Caving!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 16, 2011)

folded77 said:


> I could get you black granite with etched deer sceens in it,It would be one of a kind and a great eye piece.I'm gonna build my man cave soon and do the same thing but with georgia and duck themes



How much would something like that run? Im trying to stay as cheap as I can with it. 

Buckinfish, that bar area is sweet! I'm loving the dark stained wood. I haven't took pictures of the top bar area yet but we done t&g pine. I'm going to sand and stain it then fill it up with that thick clear stuff. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get to pour the counter since I knew I was leaving for Missouri Monday morning. Im still here till prob Friday. I wanted to be around to grind it and finish it 5-6 days after pouring it.


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 16, 2011)

*tops*

I have some butternut wood I sawed needs to be at your home. just finish it off.
Don


----------



## sniper13 (Oct 23, 2011)

try eastern red cedar and LOTS of laquer.
A friend did one between Braselton and Jefferson and it looks awsome.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well after further a due, I finally got around to pouring my counter top last week. I went to harbor freight thinking they would have my diamond grinding pads, of course that wasn't the case. They had only a 50 grit pad so I'm going to have to order them off the Internet I guess. Pics to come soon.


----------



## CC Rider (Nov 27, 2011)

I was at your dad's house Monday night, you should have said something!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well ive been working on it off and on over the last week. Its turned out pretty good but not quite like I would have liked. Since I didnt use caulk to hold the rocks down they wound up floating up off the bottom just a little bit as you can see in the pics. So when it came to grinding to get down to them it was a chore. Plus its not completely level since some rocks were deeper than others. But, overall I would have to say that im pleased with my first attempt. Ive still got to get some portland cement and do my slurry mix and finish sanding and polishing afterwards.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I finally finished polishing and grinding on the countertop. I'm going to put the sealer on it sometime tomorrow hopefully then get ready to tote it in and set it in place (should be real fun)!


----------



## chevy85 (Dec 13, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## OfcBanks (Dec 30, 2011)

Any updates I am looking into the concrete counter tops as well. Deadend do you have any pics of ones that you have done you could pm me for ideas?


----------



## Square_Dots (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job, it looks good!


----------

